

Ask HN: Who can host a jboss portlet written from eclipse? - _THE_PLAGUE

If I make a jboss portlet in my eclipse and it is published to localhost, how can I get it hosted on the web ("the cloud", etc.). What cheap hosting service can I use to zip up my .war file and so forth and send it to them to host on the web? Just any old web hosting company? Or does it have to be specific? Thinking of playing around with portlets as an excercise and wondered whom I could get to host.
======
jimmyg99
If you haven't already done so, check out Red Hat's OpenShift PaaS. It is free
to use, supports JBoss and Java EE apps on AWS. A couple of clicks and your
app will be in the cloud with auto-scaling, perf monitoring, log management
and versioning built it. Check it out at:
<http://openshift.redhat.com/app/flex>

Jimmy G

~~~
_THE_PLAGUE
Interesting, thanks. I'll check it out. Does this support building a demo app,
i.e., can it have a public url to the jboss app I would deploy so I can send
that public url to others to view?

~~~
jimmyg99
Absolutely. OpenShift rides on top of AWS, so the URL is accessible publicly.
Check out some of the videos at: <https://www.redhat.com/openshift/videos> to
get a feeel for how it all works.

\-- Jimmy

